# pitkästyä / tylsistyä



## Gavril

What is the difference between these two verbs? Esimerkeiksi,

_Pitkästyin/tylsistyin hänen kanssa puhumiseen_

_Alussa se näytti mielenkiintoiselta, mutta pitkästyin/tylsistyin_ _pian_

K


----------



## sakvaka

There's no difference between them (but, again, I have to add: at least in my opinion).


----------



## jonquiliser

But there are maybe cases when they're not interchangeable? Like blades get dull, or a mind can be dulled, which _pitkästyä _doesn't cover. Kielitoimiston sanakirja:



> *tylsistyä*
> 1. rappeutua henkisesti ja älyllisesti, dementoitua. Vanhuuden tylsistyminen.
> 2. tavallisemmin: tylsyä (1).
> 3. tulla henkisesti turraksi, välinpitämättömäksi, apaattiseksi. Tylsistyä virikkeiden puuttuessa.
> 
> *pitkästyä *tuntea ajan käyvän pitkäksi, ikävystyä, kyllästyä, väsyä. Pitkästyä odotukseen, työhön. Pitkästynyt ilme kasvoilla.


----------



## sakvaka

jonquiliser said:


> But there are maybe cases when they're not interchangeable? Like blades get dull, or a mind can be dulled, which _pitkästyä _doesn't cover. Kielitoimiston sanakirja:



That's right.


----------

